# Weaver queen 11 1/4" brood frame, installed 7/9/13, less than a month



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like you got a good one there!

My "feral" queen (supercedure) laid up eight deep frames in no time once she got started -- nice to see a solid brood pattern like that.

How do your 11 1/4" frame hives do? I'm thinking of using that size for a single "deep" brood nest with some mediums for checkerboarding.

Peter


----------

